# Two iPhone 4 Wallpapers



## Aeladya (Apr 27, 2011)

So I was looking at my new iPhone 4 and thought about Portal. I decided to go ahead and make two iPhone 4 wallpapers for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Feel free to use if you wish. I also made my current and my last avatar.


----------

